# Dianabol Only Cycle..



## roid muncher (Sep 25, 2009)

dianabol only..

i know im a noob, i dont know what im doing, im guessing i need Nolvadex and Clomid aswell, i have relativly healthy diet at the moment which but i am unsure what kind of calorie, protein & carb intake i should be taking when on.

other contributing factors..

i am 19 (let me guess, too young??)

i go to the gym and weight train twice a week three times if i have the time.

i have not tryed any form of steroids before.

i have how ever T-boosters and creatine (begginer stuff i expect).

anyway any form of information, that anyone can offer i would be very happy..  thanx.


----------



## TheTalent (Sep 25, 2009)

will try to cover this quickly:

- dont do it

- friend of mine did dbol only, got some nice gains, lost them all after cycle

- if you are gonna cycle, then do it properly, injectibles are the way to go as a base, then maybe orals

- doesnt sound like you train hard/often enough to make use of a cycle. you also need a very good foundation before you start using or you will damage tendons etc

in short, train a bit longer and research a good stack


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

mate im new to all this but here is what i know at 19 you have a bit of natural growth left yet, if you dont get your diet sorted you wont grow by just taking gear, and you only train twice a week 3 if you have the time! no way are you ready to start on the gear mate get a good diet sorted get a good routine sorted give it a while gain a couple of stone naturaly then if you are really ready to go on steroids read read and read somemore, there are plenty of very knolegeable guys on here who will help you.


----------



## roid muncher (Sep 25, 2009)

dw i dont intend on starting any cycle for a long while im just compileing what i can. is there any specific injectable that i can add with dianabol? and what kind of dosage?, cheers for the comments guys..!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Right oh then... firstly I dont think its time for you to start aas... you need to get your training sorted so its consistent and regular... diet needs to be also sorted...

However if you do decided to go ahead (and I would strongly advise against it for now, train, eat and grow for a year or two more)... dbol only can be great cycle if you do it properly... run the cycle for 6-8 weeks on about 30-40 mg a day... have good pct ready and you should not lose all the gains unless you are doing it wrong... but first make sure you have exhausted your natural potential, or at least got close...

You also need to research the hell out of training, diet and aas... read all you can get hold of... learn about macro nutrients (protein, carbs and fats) and about the micro (everything else really)... learn about how to train your body most effectively, then try out what you think might be the best approach for you and if it works keep at it till it doesnt, if it doesnt then change it up... eat like a mother with 10 babies all wanting milk at the same time... get that food in ya... but most of all read and research... a lot...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

roid muncher said:


> dw i dont intend on starting any cycle for a long while im just compileing what i can. is there any specific injectable that i can add with dianabol? and what kind of dosage?, cheers for the comments guys..!


Good to hear, sort of renders my post a bit obsolete... test, deca, eq... hell pretty much any injectable can be stacked with any oral... the combinations are endless... but again you will find that out through reading all the info you can get your hands on... doses are aas dependant and vary with experience and aims...


----------



## bigtyrone (Mar 2, 2008)

personally i wouldnt bother until you cant get any bigger naturally you will feel so much better doing it yourself and you know you wont lose any gains unless you stop training thats what puts me off using gear the thought of losing any gains


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

too young mate - train hard and eat like a horse and you will gain at your age full stop !!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

as per comments above you are not ready for roids, imo not mainly because of your age although this is a factor, but you have shown your knowledge is not good enough, mine isnt good enough now and its taken me some failed attempts, wasted money and mucking my body up to find out. The best way is to do the following

1/ read up on how different aas changes your body

2/ look up the side effects

3/ perfect your diet (if you have to ask how many calories you need then you havent read enough)

4/ look up how PCT works

4/ look up the different PCT products

I would suggest give it another 2 years of HARD training, in that time perfect your diet and then you can look at a cycle, maybe test e and dbol. BUT until then personally i wouldnt follow the route i did, to add to this i did my first cycle which was dbol only at 22 NOT 19


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

sorry to double thread but i also should have said, if you look you will find EVERYTHING you need to know on this forum


----------



## Gooders (Jan 1, 2009)

The fact that your username on here is Roid Muncher and you are asking about taking AAS leads me to think that you're not quite mature enough (no offence) to start taking expensive and potentially dangerous (if incorrectly used) anabolic steroids.

I, like everyone else in this thread, would say; eat a lot (6 times a day at least), train a lot (3 times a week at least) and rest a lot, 8 hours a night etc etc. Have fun with it! See how heavy you can get your bench press, squat and deadlift whilst you're still natural! I know one guy that could bench 150kg natural, that **** was wild bro!

Happy training, adjust your focus.


----------

